# Installation W10 : Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition



## Koko37 (23 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, lors de l'installation de W10 via Boot Camp, sous Mojave 10.14, tout ce passe bien jusqu'a cette erreur lors du choix de la partition pour installé W10. 

"Nous avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation."





Help me please.

Koko.


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2018)

Koko37 a dit:


> "Nous avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation."


Et pour cause, il n'y a aucune partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules, donc impossible que l'installation se poursuive. Pour rappel : Assistant Boot Camp ne fera pas l'installation dans un disque dur interne qui est déjà partitionné.


----------



## Koko37 (23 Septembre 2018)

Et bien si je l'ai cette partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules, mais il me demande le formater en NTFS, je fais donc "Formater" et j'en arrive à la situation de mon premier post...


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2018)

Dans ta première copie écran, non, pas explicitement de partition BOOTCAMP, dans la deuxième copie écran oui, mais il y a bien un problème. Quelle est la capacité de ton disque dur ? De plus, même si Mojave sort officiellement demain, tu es encore avec une version bêta.


----------



## Koko37 (24 Septembre 2018)

3TO en fusion drive. Oui je le met à jour ce soir et je te tiens informé mais fin août sous high sierra j’avais la même chose ...


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2018)

Koko37 a dit:


> 3TO en fusion drive.


Je pense que ton problème vient de la taille et que ça se passe mal avec un FusionDrive, je ne peux t'en dire plus avec ce type de disque dur. Mais avec un disque dur en FusionDrive, il me semble bien que la taille ne doive pas dépasser 2,2 To pour que la partition pour Windows soit créée correctement.

Un peu de lecture... https://twocanoes.com/knowledge-bas...-2-tb-or-larger-drive-in-lion-10-7-and-later/


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2018)

Ah oui, je viens de retrouver un article de MacG... https://www.macg.co/2013/01/utiliser-boot-camp-sur-un-volume-de-3-71882 ...et le lien renvoie sur l'article de ma réponse #6.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

La réponse est là... https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/09/im...ble-apres-installation-de-macos-mojave-103696


----------



## Koko37 (26 Septembre 2018)

oui merci j'ai lu l'article le premier article en #6, c'est fort intéressant, et j'ai vu aussi le lien en #8 quand il a était publié, mais je me demande si avec la manip de l'article en anglais si ça peu marché quand même, parce que quand je repasse sous High Sierra j'ai le même résultat... et quand j'ai mis Windows la 1er fois j'ai pas était embêté, hasard ?


----------



## Koko37 (30 Septembre 2018)

Pour pouvoir avoir moins de 2,2To sur les 4 premières partition et avoir celle de BOOTCAMP sur la 4ième, je n'ai pas réussi car je suis obligé d'en mettre une 5ieme pour enlevé l'éxécent de capacité sur les 4 premières, mais celle de BOOTCAMP se met automatique en 5ieme position, puis-je changé l'ordre des partitions ?


----------



## nikan (25 Juillet 2020)

Salut. 
Je réactive cette discussion, et en particulier pour macomaniac, car je me retrouve dans la même situation avec un Imac 27" (modèle 15,1) sous catalina, avec un SSD de 1To, et un HDD interne de 1To aussi. Je voulais installer windows 10 en dual boot sur le SSD via bootcamp. Tout se passe bien jusqu'à cette fameuse alerte de windows lors de l'installation sur le SSD. Je pense avoir trouvé le problème, mais j'ai besoin d'un coup de main pour le valider. En fait ca vient du fait qu'il y a probablement plusieurs partition primaire EFI (un sur le SSD, et un autre sur HDD) et que tu du coup, windows pédale dans la choucroute.

Finalement il faut faire le menage sur les disques sous MacOs et supprimer certaines partitions etc etc. En passant par le terminal et la commande diskutil list, et des commandes qui devrait suivre. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider à faire ce ménage ?


----------



## nikan (25 Juillet 2020)

```
a1@1s-iMac ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         275.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +275.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Daten2            819.2 KB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD - Daten             12.6 GB    disk2s5
   6:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk2s6

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Stockage                987.1 KB   disk3s1

a1@1s-iMac ~ %
```


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2020)

nikan a dit:


> avec un Imac 27" (modèle 15,1) sous catalina, avec un SSD de 1To, et un HDD interne de 1To aussi.


Si tu as bien 2 disques durs en interne tu oublies, car Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation s'il détecte la présence d'une partition ou d'un autre disque dur. Pas la peine de continuer, ce sera toujours un échec.

Il y a une alternative sans Assistant Boot Camp... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...le disque dur dans lequel tu veux installer Windows sera considéré comme un support USB, par contre, dès le départ tu ne pourras pas réserver une taille de partition. Il faut qu'il soit vide, en faire le formatage, faire l'installation et ce n'est qu'ensuite que tu pourras rétrécir la partition Windows. Attention, je t'invite à lire tous les messages en en-tête de la section Windows sur Mac.


----------



## nikan (25 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu as bien 2 disques durs en interne tu oublies, car Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation s'il détecte la présence d'une partition ou d'un autre disque dur. Pas la peine de continuer, ce sera toujours un échec.
> 
> Il y a une alternative sans Assistant Boot Camp... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...le disque dur dans lequel tu veux installer Windows sera considéré comme un support USB, par contre, dès le départ tu ne pourras pas réserver une taille de partition. Il faut qu'il soit vide, en faire le formatage, faire l'installation et ce n'est qu'ensuite que tu pourras rétrécir la partition Windows. Attention, je t'invite à lire tous les messages en en-tête de la section Windows sur Mac.


Merci de ta réponse.... Je vais regarder tout cela.
Cela étant dit j'ai réussi à installer Win10 sur le HDD. Mais effectivement impossible sur le SSD


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2020)

nikan a dit:


> Cela étant dit j'ai réussi à installer Win10 sur le HDD. Mais effectivement impossible sur le SSD


En ayant eu les 2 disque durs en même temps avec Assistant Boot Camp ? J'ai du mal à y croire.


----------



## nikan (25 Juillet 2020)

Si si je t'assure. je l'ai viré car trop lent (cf HDD) et j'ai voulu revenir sur le SSD, et là blocage complet avec le message du post.
incompréhensible


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour *nikan*

Cette partition -->

```
3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
```


est bloquante sur le disque de *1 To* dédié à Catalina.

de plus dans le *Conteneur* virtualisé depuis sa partition primaire -->


```
/dev/disk2 (synthesized)
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +275.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Daten2            819.2 KB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD - Daten             12.6 GB    disk2s5
   6:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk2s6
```


il y a un volume surnuméraire (sans doute le *SSD - Daten2 disk2s1*) => qui bloquerait la possibilité d'une sauvegarde TM.

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => que je sois sûr que les 2 disques internes n'aient pas permuté d'index.


----------



## nikan (26 Juillet 2020)

salut
voici le tableau des disques:

```
a1@1s-iMac ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Daten2            1.2 MB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD - Daten             25.5 GB    disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Stockage                1.3 MB     disk3s1
```


----------



## nikan (26 Juillet 2020)

j'ai réussi à effacer l'EFI no name
et je ne sais pas ce que sont ces fameux SSD Daten


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2020)

Catalina s'installe avec un dédoublement de volumes principaux : un dédié aux constantes du Système (*SSD* ici) & un dédié aux données d'utilisateur et aux variables du Système (*SSD - Daten* ici). Les intitulés sont en *Allemand* : c'est voulu ?

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche un tableau détaillé de l'*apfs*

Poste-le => il permettra de certifier quel est le volume surnuméraire.


----------



## nikan (26 Juillet 2020)

Non, je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est en allemand !!!! on peut les changer?
Voici la commande: 

```
APFS Containers (2 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 A2E40D43-D160-4AF6-8870-D0325AC29772
|   ====================================================
|   APFS Container Reference:     disk1
|   Size (Capacity Ceiling):      999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
|   Capacity In Use By Volumes:   42746814464 B (42.7 GB) (4.3% used)
|   Capacity Not Allocated:       957248315392 B (957.2 GB) (95.7% free)
|   |
|   +-< Physical Store disk0s2 CDCADDD3-30D4-4D06-AD30-25274FF563E3
|   |   -----------------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
|   |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk1s1 DA7D4058-F1A8-4758-9441-D7F20A20F20D
|   |   ---------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (No specific role)
|   |   Name:                      SSD - Daten2 (Case-insensitive)
|   |   Mount Point:               /Volumes/SSD - Daten2
|   |   Capacity Consumed:         1323008 B (1.3 MB)
|   |   FileVault:                 No
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk1s2 2591F92A-12CD-43C7-9405-6660FB5C08B0
|   |   ---------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
|   |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
|   |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
|   |   Capacity Consumed:         82825216 B (82.8 MB)
|   |   FileVault:                 No
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk1s3 379EF5A9-42D2-4553-B12A-A111A109F8F4
|   |   ---------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
|   |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
|   |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
|   |   Capacity Consumed:         528842752 B (528.8 MB)
|   |   FileVault:                 No
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk1s4 0DAE4845-DF90-4D78-8A1D-2FE7A56BA57D
|   |   ---------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
|   |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
|   |   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
|   |   Capacity Consumed:         2148552704 B (2.1 GB)
|   |   FileVault:                 No
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk1s5 CE451799-0F2D-4497-AF33-58DF340A8516
|   |   ---------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s5 (Data)
|   |   Name:                      SSD - Daten (Case-insensitive)
|   |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data
|   |   Capacity Consumed:         28594991104 B (28.6 GB)
|   |   FileVault:                 No
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk1s6 DCA82A8E-846F-4E16-AD9A-1CE0D17AC6B8
|       ---------------------------------------------------
|       APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s6 (System)
|       Name:                      SSD (Case-insensitive)
|       Mount Point:               /
|       Capacity Consumed:         11182366720 B (11.2 GB)
|       FileVault:                 No
|
+-- Container disk3 1F1D8F8A-C985-4B61-A21A-399D91A3E2E0
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk3
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   208662528 B (208.7 MB) (0.0% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       999786467328 B (999.8 GB) (100.0% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk2s2 AAC25A06-3C36-4B2B-9043-0DA18887B9A5
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk2s2
    |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk3s1 D406F3EE-CA0A-449F-A463-C098C41FB052
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk3s1 (No specific role)
        Name:                      Stockage (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/Stockage
        Capacity Consumed:         1478656 B (1.5 MB)
        FileVault:                 No
a1@1s-iMac-1 ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2020)

Le volume *SSD - Daten2* a pour point de montage :* /Volumes/SSD - Daten2* => il est donc monté dans le répertoire invisible */Volumes* du volume-Système *SDD* démarré > dédié au montage des volumes externes. C'est le volume sans emploi (avec *1,3 Mo* d'occupation : volume vide).

- le volume *SSD -Daten* a pour point de montage : */System/Volumes/Data* => il est monté dans le sous-dossier *Data* du volume *SDD* démarré > dédié au montage du volume-Données compagnon. C'est le volume solidaire du volume-Système au démarrage. *28,6 Go* d'occupation.​
On peut donc supprimer le volume *SSD - Daten2* et renommer le volume *SSD - Daten*. Mais comme la publication de tes tableaux date de plusieurs heures > et au cas où un redémarrage aurait modifié entre temps les index des *Conteneurs* > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => que je sois sûr de l'index actuel du *Conteneur* Catalina.


----------



## nikan (26 Juillet 2020)

Voici ce que j'obtiens:

```
a1@1s-iMac-1 ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Daten2            1.3 MB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD - Daten             67.0 GB    disk2s5
   6:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk2s6

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Stockage                1.5 MB     disk3s1

a1@1s-iMac-1 ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2020)

J'ai bien fait de me méfier : le *Container* Catalina est indexé *disk2* à présent.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s1 ; diskutil rename disk2s5 "SSD - Données" ; diskutil list
```


qui supprime le volume *SSD - Daten2* > renomme le volume *SSD - Daten* => *SSD - Données* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## nikan (26 Juillet 2020)

```
a1@1s-iMac-1 ~ % diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s1 ; diskutil rename disk2s5 "SSD - Données" ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Deleting APFS Volume from its APFS Container
Unmounting disk2s1
Erasing any xART session referenced by DA7D4058-F1A8-4758-9441-D7F20A20F20D
Deleting Volume
Removing any Preboot and Recovery Directories
Finished APFS operation
Volume on disk2s5 renamed to SSD - Données
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk2s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk2s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           67.2 GB    disk2s5
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk2s6

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Stockage                1.5 MB     disk3s1

a1@1s-iMac-1 ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2020)

Le *Conteneur* recelant la distribution Catalina est apuré.

- est-ce que tu as encore un problème ?​


----------



## nikan (27 Juillet 2020)

non, merci beaucoup de ton aide
Il ne me reste plus qu'à arriver à faire un dualboot sur le SSD avec bootcamp..... IL parait que c'est compliqué, voire impossible, mais de toute façon il fallait faire le ménage sur les disques et volumes
Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2020)

Tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp. 

- je ne vois pas a priori ce qui bloquerait un partitionnement pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* > puis une installation de Windows.​


----------



## nikan (27 Juillet 2020)

Locke disait dans un précédent post sur ce fil que lorsqu'il y a 2 DD interne sur un Imac, c'est quasi impossible. Ceci est d'autant plus étonnant que j'ai réussi à installer Win10 sur le HDD via bootcamp, que j'ai vite effacé car trop lent.!!!! J'ai voulu installer ensuite via bootcamp sur le SSD, et je reçois le titre de ce post au moment de l'installateur de win10. Mais tu as raison, il faut persévérer, à moins que Apple ait volontairement bloqué le bazar!!!! ce qui serait idiot


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2020)

Tu n'as qu'à ré-essayer à destination du SSD et tu verras bien.


----------



## nikan (27 Juillet 2020)

Hé ben c'est mal parti  déjà bootcamp dit qu'il y a une erreur lors du formatage de la clé bootable, sans dire quoi!!!! Et pourtant j'ai beau mettre d'autres clé USB de plus 16 Go, avoir la dernière MAJ de catalina et l'iso officielle de Win10.... rien n'y fait


----------



## nikan (27 Juillet 2020)

je vais essayer une autre méthode


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2020)

S'il s'agit de problèmes d'installation de Windows à proprement parler (et pas de partitionnement) => je ne suis pas compétent (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas). C'est *Locke* l'expert sur ces questions.


----------

